# How many beans do you have on the go?



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I have noticed a lot of people posting how they are looking forward to starting "x" but have to get through the bag that they are on at the moment first.

I have just taken a count and I am currently working through:

2x Ethiopians

1x Guatemalan

1x Rwandan

1x DRC (LSOL)

2x Espresso blends

1x decaf

These come from a combination of:

Rave, Hasbean, Workshop, Foundry, Smokey Barn and Coffee Compass.

Some are better as espresso, some better brewed, and a couple that I have pretty much exclusively with milk

Anyone else like to juggle their beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I normally have x 3-4 bags and then depends what we have swapped on the Facebook group - so they can be another 4-5 bits and bobs


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I currently have

DSOL - unknown

SSSSS - hasbean

Milk buster - Bella Barista

a natural Costa Rica - Rave


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I stick to one bag at a time on Espresso as it's too much faff to keep dialling in different beans. if I had an EK it might be different









I also tend to only have one bag on the go for filter as it will last me a while and I don't want lots of coffee going stale, but for the past few weeks or so I've had 3 due to Wichteln.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I try to have 1-2 bags at a time as I brew and don't share with my coffee with anyone else. I tried to convert my flat mate by giving some free coffee, she even tried few pre-ground Pact coffees in her own V60, but it's too much work for her and she just "cups" pre-ground coffee from a supermarket.

I currently got 2 bags of LSOL and a bag of Has Bean Kenyan and Gordon St Old Brown Java each. I just finished Charlie Mills Rwandan as well.

Got a wish list too:

Rocko Mountain from Jolly Brew

Something from Foundry (any suggestions?)

Costa Rican from Avenue

Ethiopian from Charlie Mills


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As Aaron says often it can be a function of what grinders you have as to how many beans you wan have on the go . Being able to single dose and dial on for espresso within 1-2 shots means I can get that 125g bags or small Samples and try stuff without too much waste .

But what have I go at the mo ?

This week IMM

Lsol

X3 beans from Atkinson ( started as 125g bags )

X3 49th Parallel ( 80g of each )

Couple more random small swap on be way ( dsol etc )


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

you make a good point PPapa. If you protect your stash then it can be much slower to get through a bag.

Just realised that I seem to be providing coffee to half the department at the moment.

The bloody beep goes at the end of the Brazen cycle and it is like Pavlov's dogs. A small queue quickly appears clutching coffee mugs in various states.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Avenue Thirku AA Kenya

Avenue Rocko Mountain

HasBean SSSSS - El Salvador Finca Manuela

HasBean IMM El Salvador Finca Argentina

HasBean IMM Guatemala Finca Cuidad Vieja Jocatales


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> you make a good point PPapa. If you protect your stash then it can be much slower to get through a bag.
> 
> Just realised that I seem to be providing coffee to half the department at the moment.
> 
> The bloody beep goes at the end of the Brazen cycle and it is like Pavlov's dogs. A small queue quickly appears clutching coffee mugs in various states.


Disable the beep??


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Disable the beep??


Is that an option?









(and I don't mean using a screwdriver and a soldering iron)


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> As Aaron says often it can be a function of what grinders you have as to how many beans you wan have on the go . Being able to single dose and dial on for espresso within 1-2 shots means I can get that 125g bags or small Samples and try stuff without too much waste .


Your tip about writing the grinder setting on the bag has proved a great success. Also add any machine specific settings. Makes like so much easier to be following a recipe!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just the one for me, DSOL.

Usually have another home roasted one on the go at work for pour over.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

ATM I have 4x Smokey barn (250g each) 2x foundry (both lsol)... Normally have between 4 and 6 diff beans.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I only have one bean open at a time. I'll finish that bag and then start on another. Currently have beans from three roasters in the stash


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Same here. I generally put half a bag (125-175g) in the hopper and use it all up in 2-3 days. Whilst I can dial in usually in 3 shots, that's 60-odd grams when you count purges. I note my dial-in settings (time and level) on a spreadsheet, so I can minimise wastage if I go back to a bean - or if I think it's a bean from a similar origin I at least have a start point. CBA with chopping and changing mid-hopper though TBH.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I only open one bag at a time.

I tend to buy 3 kilos of beans at a time , 3 different beans, a kilo of each, and wont start on a new bag until ive finished the one thats open.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Probably 5 or 6, I like to have a selection on the go


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

aaronb said:


> I stick to one bag at a time on Espresso as it's too much faff to keep dialling in different beans. if I had an EK it might be different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jonc said:


> What he said.


Now you have your Feldgrind the world is your oyster









Think of it as a low (zero) retention single dose stepless grinder and you can work with any bean you like (with a bit of effort)


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I have got 2, 1 kg bags openned at the moment. The Brazillian Mogiana from Redtail (the impulse buy which I'm quite enjoying the taste at the moment) and Taylors espresso beans. lol. Normally try to have only one open. lol.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll often have a few bags of different beans in the cupboard at any given time but usually only one open and on the go.

Had six different beans from Coffee Compass delivered for Xmas. Finished three and just started on the fourth.

Haven't really purchased beans specifically for brewed duties only but if I did, then I'd happily have more on the go at once as it's certainly a lot less faff changing between beans as I always brush out the hand grinder after every use so that it's ready for whatever bean I use next.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Generally, i have 2 bags of filter roast on the go. At the moment i've got 2 bags from Coffee Collective, a Kenyan and a Brazilian which are a good contrast to each other.

I don't like to have more because it takes me a while to get through a bag. But i'd get bored tastebuds with just one bag no matter how good it was.

I wish more roasters did 125g bags for low volume users. But it's probably more expensive for them to do so.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> Now you have your Feldgrind the world is your oyster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick. Just unpacked it!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jonc said:


> Thanks Nick. Just unpacked it!


Good to hear it arrived safely.

Worth investing in a Porlex rubber sleeve next time you stick an order in with hasbean. Only £3 but it does give you somewhere to store the handle (or pick up one of the 3d printed ones)


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Currently have 7 due to the Hasbean El Salvador favourites pack being recently delivered... amazing value for the quality and the specific beans.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/el-salvadorian-favourites-pack

Also have one from Rave and one from Ouseburn Coffee Co. Like to chop and change which is one of the reasons behind having only a Lido E at my disposal.


----------

